# does anyone get breast soreness a few days after ovulation?



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

hi all

I have had this before where I sore nipples usually a max a week to a few days before my period which then disappears after AF. I now have had nipple soreness both sides around 5 days after ovulation - I know its probably not pregnancy as its way to early, but does anyone else get this ?


----------

